# Seriously Low Pass....?



## mudpuppy (Jun 6, 2011)

I saw this youtube linked from gizmodo.com and just blows my mind that the pilot really got that low; I'm thinking it must have been unintentional.
The text from the website (accuracy not guarnateed) lists the follwing description of this Argentinian pilot and the jet.


> Jesus Diaz —A Spanish pilot friend of mine sends me this stunning video of a low pass flyby in Argentina. I just can't believe the mad man who was flying this jet got it so close to the ground. Watch:
> 
> 
> The airplane is an FMA IA 63, an Argentinian trainer jet that can also fight in combat. I don't know what speed he is pushing, but this 31-foot wingspan bird can reach 442 knots (509mph, 819km/h) at almost 23,000 feet. One thing is for sure: By the looks of it, it can't be flying much higher than one meter from the ground at the lowest point.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi-vawv4Bg0_

Hoping that I correctly embedded the video link. I'd really like to hear some thoughts from RL pilots on this video...Is it real? (it looks like it to me).


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 6, 2011)

DANG!! it sure looks real....and it sure looks LOW!

edit: actually here is the cockpit footage of the same pass!! so i am pretty sure its authentic.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cc5_1307433924


----------



## Trebor (Jun 7, 2011)

omg...that guy could have easily taken someone out


----------



## Readie (Jun 7, 2011)

Have a look at this ...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Lav2IOsjE_

Cheers
John


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, that's pretty assinine if you ask me.

EDIT: Sorry John, we crossed posts. I didn't mean the Spitfire vid but rather the original subject.


----------



## Readie (Jun 7, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Yep, that's pretty assinine if you ask me.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry John, we crossed posts. I didn't mean the Spitfire vid but rather the original subject.


 
I had to google assinine ! and I agree with you CR


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2011)

It's real, seen it before somewhere. Still pretty crazy.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input; that's one fly-by I wouldn't have wanted to be close to.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey everyone. How about this for a low pass?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aC5SgBiuy4_

Andy


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 10, 2011)

Been posted before but still good!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2011)

The first one was all due to something being lost in translation over the radio. Someone called out "Flymo the grass" to the airfield gardeners, and the pilot picked it up as 'Fly low to the grass' ......... I'll get me coat !


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 10, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Been posted before but still good!


 
Never mind. I would like to put this one up, purely because I'd love to have been there when it happened.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVIHn5GdWhI_

Andy


----------



## Readie (Jun 10, 2011)

Airframes said:


> The first one was all due to something being lost in translation over the radio. Someone called out "Flymo the grass" to the airfield gardeners, and the pilot picked it up as 'Fly low to the grass' ......... I'll get me coat !


----------



## Readie (Jun 10, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_CaOmKUztY_

A favourite of mine.


----------

